# FindBugs



## Beni (17. Jan 2008)

Ich weiss nicht wer dieses Tool schon kennt: FindBugs, aber für alle die es nicht kennen: probiert es mal aus, das Programm sucht und findet Fehler in euren Projekten, die man nicht so ohne weiteres erwarten würde  :wink:


----------



## maki (17. Jan 2008)

Mein Eindruck war auch sehr gut, ab und zu lass ich es laufen, man übersieht ja doch was.

Musste mich erst daran gewöhnen das es class Dateien bzw jars untersucht.

Irgendwo gab es ein gutes Video zur Benutzung..


----------



## Jockel (17. Jan 2008)

Ergänzend sollte man sich PMD und JLint mal anschauen.

Oder eines der weiteren Tools, die auf http://java-source.net/open-source/code-analyzers aufgelistet sind.


----------

